
Linux FS compatibility on Windows - tychuz
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2016/06/15/new-post-and-video-on-wsl-filesystem-features/
======
mtgx
Someone should demand patent royaties from Microsoft for this, and give them a
taste of their own medicine.

